# craigslist find



## Xence (Oct 2, 2007)

This is what i found on craigslist the other day. Can't believe it. I'm in shock right now. I have a few pictures, some might be redundant, not sure.

Enjoy

Cheers,
Xence


----------



## Xence (Oct 2, 2007)

& here's the other part


----------



## Rolls (Jan 1, 2010)

Awesome! Didja get 'em?? Wait a sec... those are big pics. You got 'em! Right?


----------



## WesJY (Mar 4, 2004)

DAAAAAAAAAAAAANNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGG!!!!!! 

Frickin AWESOME HAULLLLLL!!! :thumbsup:

Wes


----------



## Xence (Oct 2, 2007)

in my haste to post the pictures I didn't give an accurate description of what I got & how I came by the stuff. Found this in a craigslist post. Real extremely basic post, 1 picture, to say I about fell over when I found it is an understatement. Nice guy who sold the stuff to me, he was just looking to get rid of the stuff. Here are the brochures that came with the cars & track. Just sooooo cool.

Cheers,
Xence


----------



## Xence (Oct 2, 2007)

oh & I'm not going to say what i paid because I told a few of you on chat last night & I think almost all of us about died at the price for all of this.



Cheers,
Xence


----------



## Lype Motorsport (Mar 14, 2004)

Wow dude, you hit a home run there!!! Congrats!!! :thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## ParkRNDL (Mar 20, 2002)

most excellent haul, dude. Bill and Ted approve. :thumbsup:










--rick


----------



## old blue (May 4, 2007)

Congrats Xence. Looks like a nice variety and in good working order. Just in time for slot car season. Have fun.

Old Blue


----------



## Xence (Oct 2, 2007)

Thanks guys, I'm always happy & I love reading stories of other people finding these insane hauls like this & then lo & behold it happens to me. YEEHAW! I am definitely stoked to say the least. 

I'm going to put a bunch of this in the for sale section I just have to figure out what the tjet stuff is as I don't rightly know that stuff real well. I was just so excited to get it that I about passed out. :woohoo:

Now here's a question or three: A lot of what I got from this guy is in great shape, the paperwork even is in awesome shape. I wanted to frame or laminate the colored brochures as I always thought they were just the coolest things ever to find in this sort of condition. Thoughts? Is there a better way? I wouldn't claim to know. I think like a staples or someone would have this sort of service but that's my basic starting point right now.

Cheers,
Xence


----------



## Lype Motorsport (Mar 14, 2004)

Hi X
*DONT laminate them!!!* That will *ruin the value*, have them framed instead. Wally World, Target and other fine discount stores have frames in sizes you can use, and reasonably priced too. 

Larry


----------



## Xence (Oct 2, 2007)

ok thanks Larry, 

I honestly wasn't sure if that was the right answer but that's why I'm asking here.  ok I'll go to like wally world or michaels or whatever those places have all sorts of odd sized frames.

Cheers,
Xence


----------



## Rolls (Jan 1, 2010)

Staples could probably do a good job of scanning and digitizing them, though! Great for storage as well as sharing electronically.


----------



## noddaz (Aug 6, 1999)

Nice...
What a haul there...


----------



## plymouth71 (Dec 14, 2009)

Make sure what ever you use is acid free or it will. Ruin it over time


----------



## Xence (Oct 2, 2007)

rolls, that's a great idea. I should scan them here at the house then I'd have them electronically. Sweet. 

thanks plymouth I'll make sure I check for that. I'm going to take & get picture frames & frame the color ones I have. Should be pretty danged cool.

Cheers,
Xence


----------



## dhamby123 (Jan 6, 2007)

if you want an honest value of the cars you got give rawafx on this board a pm with some pictures and disc. i have known him for years and he has a great knowledge of these items and has well over 2500 cars in his collection .


----------



## Stinch (Dec 8, 2010)

Very nice find! I'd scan the manual pages and frame the copies. Keep the originals in a dark place. Unfortunately the paper used has acid in it so it will slowly degrade anyway. The digital version will be good for a long time.

Just my 2 cents. Now I'm off to CL...


----------



## Joe65SkylarkGS (Feb 15, 2010)

Nice haul. I am still waiting to get my haul

I love finding anything to be honest. It's amazing that stuff still turns up.


----------



## ctsvowner (Aug 9, 2010)

Congrats on your find. Your story is proof there are still good deals out there you just have to be looking at the right time.

This is the best find I've seen in quite some time.


----------



## NTxSlotCars (May 27, 2008)

I guess someone has to win the lottery...

Nice find X! :thumbsup:

Sparky would be glad to go through each car for you...


----------



## Xence (Oct 2, 2007)

Here's what I did with a couple of the brochures, going to mount them in my slot car area real soon. Hope you guys like what you see, we went to acmoore or whatever with a coupon & got teh frames real cheap & then I just mounted them in there. There's a couple repeats in here, I just got excited. 

Cheers,
Xence


----------



## Rolls (Jan 1, 2010)

I wonder if a standard, pre-cut mat would fit in those frames? It'd fill up that dead space and really set off the awesome brochures. 

Man, I love those old brochures! Way to go, Xence!


----------



## bobhch (Apr 22, 2007)

Xence,

Sweet find....Joy, Joy, Happy, Happy, Joy, Joy!!

Bob...The brocures look great framed up...zilla


----------



## SplitPoster (May 16, 2006)

What a great haul! Sorry I couldn't stay on chat Tuesday until these were posted, but after seeing all that I'd have been up way too late. Glad you got a great deal!

I like the premade frames at Hobby Lobby a lot, a big selection and they are almost always 1/2 off list price. That makes a lot of them really good deals, glass and wood costing not that much more than plastic poster frames. I like putting stuff behind glass anyway. Those color catalogs would look great matted and hung on the wall!


----------



## Xence (Oct 2, 2007)

tell you guys the truth the matted frames I was looking at & we had the 50% off coupons were just BRUTAL! Holy cow ... they were twice the price of what I paid for those. You guys may be right I might end up going that route anyways because those are such nice frames but I was really happy at how nice those show up in the frames I did get. Gotta think about it, I might change out what I have & do what you guys are saying. Have to think about it a bit more.

We don't have a hobby lobby that I'm aware of here in ct but I've been wrong before. Just ask my wife ... lol.

Cheers,
Xence


----------



## Rawafx (Jul 20, 1999)

Danny mentioned I had 2500 cars, it's now about 3,000.......

Bob Weichbrodt
[email protected]
W-S, NC


----------



## tomhocars (Oct 19, 2005)

Rawafx said:


> Danny mentioned I had 2500 cars, it's now about 3,000.......
> 
> Bob Weichbrodt
> [email protected]
> W-S, NC


It doesn't take long to get there,right Bob


----------



## Rawafx (Jul 20, 1999)

It usually takes what I don't have: money and/or good cars to trade.

Bob Weichbrodt
[email protected]
W-S, NC


----------



## dhamby123 (Jan 6, 2007)

Oh please bob no good cars haha. you have plenty of nice cars. theres one i want left to me when you die and thats the vw bus you have the red and white one hehe.


----------



## Xence (Oct 2, 2007)

That's just amazing ... 3000 cars. I have 900+ & thought I had a few then I read this ... oh & then of course I saw a few pictures of what bob beers has .... hahahahaha ... I almost puked. He has a fantastic collection.

Cheers,
Xence


----------

